# car dies when pushing clutch in



## trevino73641 (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a manual 1985 altima. For a while now, When I push in the clutch to stop for a stoplight or to turn a corner, the car dies. I shift into neutral, restart the car, and am able to drive fine again. I've read and read postings of similar problems but i am missing some of other peoples symptons. My car does not idle low like it's going to die and then idle back up, it just flat out dies. I've heard possible answers of oil problems, plugs, master and slave cylinder, and TPS. I just don't know which one to follow. Any clue? 
I appreciate anyone taking the time to read over this and giving it a thought and hopefully a solution.


----------



## trevino73641 (Apr 28, 2005)

*corrected error*

goes to show how much i don't know. i do not have a 1985 altima, i have a 1995 altima. sorry about the confusion.


----------

